# Sticky  Behringer DSP, DCX, DEQ Rack Mounting Bracket Ear Trimming



## Sonnie

If you are interested in having your rack ears on your Behringer products milled down to look like traditional cabinet equipment, our member *swatkins* can accommodate you. He trimmed back the rack mount ears on my Behringer DEQ2496 and did a really nice job.

    

If you need to keep your rack mounting brackets for future use, you can pick up an extra set from Behringer Parts USA by calling (702) 800-8290 (via Music-Group). The ears cost about 2 bucks each... left and right are interchangeable for milling, since the writing will not matter. The black writing can be removed with acetone. If you need left and right replacements specifically for mounting and want the writing to be correct (not upside down for one or the other) order both left and right sides.

*swatkins* will charge $25 for this service... and payment is to be worked out with him via PM. Keep in mind there is no warranty with this service. By the time he sets up his machine to do the work, actually does the work, packs the ears back up, addresses the package, drives to the post office and pays to have them shipped back, he is barely breaking even. It is merely a recreational service he is offering to those who want to give it a shot. If one of your ears accidentally gets messed up in the process, you will have to buy another one and send it to him. It should be a rare incident if ever, that this happens, but you need to be aware of it ahead of time. If you want the work warranted, he can charge you $50.

*PM swatkins*


----------



## Savjac

This is a great idea, I wonder if he can do my ears as well, they are a bit bigger than normal, sort of like my dogs and create quite the lump when I try to sleep on my side.
Do you think he can hep ?


----------



## swatkins

Savjac said:


> This is a great idea, I wonder if he can do my ears as well, they are a bit bigger than normal, sort of like my dogs and create quite the lump when I try to sleep on my side.
> Do you think he can hep ?


Yes, Yes I can do your ears!

Of course you have to promise not to wiggle around too much when I put your head in the vice. Wiggling is just unmanly and plays havoc with my precision alignment.

You also have to agree to have both ears done at once. This is just a courtesy requirement as I suspect you may not want the second ear trimmed and I am afraid you will look lopsided and people would laugh at you behind your back. I would feel just awful if that were to happen.. 

As a plus I was a paramedic for 16 years so the sight of blood does not bother me at all and I know how to effectively stop bleeding ( tourniquets around the neck is a 100% effective way to stop ear bleeding) and safely clean up blood mess...


----------

